# menopur



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is menopur any good after it' s best before date? is yes how long after is it ok to use?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry, no data available to support use of this product after its expiry date so advise any out of date drugs should not be used but should be returned to clinic or local community pharmacy for destruction

Maz  x


----------

